# This is really interesting.



## SharkAquarium (May 16, 2003)




----------



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

Eigenmanni maybe. I'm colorblind, but that looks a little green to me - is that right?


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

looks pretty damn nice to me!









I haven't a clue


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Rhom is the first to leap to mind.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

They are not green, its the leaf's color reflecting on it. It looks like a Rhom to me.


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

does not have the black nadn od the end of his tail fin, Rhoms have black on them. It is a serrasalmus species though.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Serrasalmus Irritan

Can tell by all the dots on the body at a juvi age..


----------



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Serrasalmus Irritan
> 
> Can tell by all the dots on the body at a juvi age..


 I don't know of many piranha species that _don't_ have spots on them as juveniles.


----------



## Coldpiranha (Jul 5, 2003)

it looks like in the 4th pic a red belly is about to eat it in the background


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

scarfish said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > Serrasalmus Irritan
> ...


Irritans usually have more than the usual. Its like extra cholcolate chip on cookies.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> SharkAquarium Posted on Jul 24 2003, 01:38 AM ...This is really interesting.


I'm not even going to venture a guess on this one. Looks like a Serrasalmus....as to species at that size for a species name? no way.









But those belly serrae look a bit tweaked. Reminds of a fish that you and I are discussing. Am I right George?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

is that the S. Nelsoni


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Bcollins111900 said:


> does not have the black nadn od the end of his tail fin, Rhoms have black on them.


Not necessarily at that size. That fish is barely over 2 inches if that.


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

rhom?


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

wimple piranha?


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

looks just like a fish, yup, thats what it is, its a fish. problem solved


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

What about a Serrasalum Nalzeni or a Serrasalum Serrulatus??


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I'm sticking my neck out in sharing this......but some of you have probably not even considered another species I've been working since I started updating OPEFE. The link below will take you to a project that I think you will all find interesting, particularly since the spiloCF fiasco brought so much negatives. I can hardly wait to see what comes of this. Bear in mind the morphometric counts on S. sanchezi are old style. When you see; iii 14 that means 17 total rays.

Enjoy:

Serrasalmus sanchezi

*PS: keep in mind this is MY OPINION regarding what you are about to read, not that of the science people.*


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

what ever it is its rather nice
dixon


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

My first thought was Rhom too... 
we are definatly going to want some pics once it gets bigger


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

YEAH I 1ST THOUGHT RHOM MYSELF


----------



## SharkAquarium (May 16, 2003)

OK guys,,,,,,,,, these are pictures of fry taken in a huge tank on public display that I set up about a year ago. These fry resulted from a spawning IN THIS PUBLIC DISPLAY TANK.

Currently in the tank are (and I hope you are sitting down) " 3 - Black rhombeus, 3 - spilopleura, ~ 19 P. natterreri and 16 notatus. Not too bad. We have had some aggression and as a result some losses, but overall things look very good."

I am after better pics of all the tank inhabitants.

Now what do you think they are?

george


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> Rhom is the first to leap to mind.


 sure does


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

spilo rhom interbreed! i wish!


----------



## Joker (May 19, 2003)

I am no expert here, but I would have to say its a fish.


----------



## Outie (Feb 19, 2003)

Wow, george how about some pics of the tank that would be a site to see.


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

hollandi or alongatus?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks G, that narrows it down a lot....i say Rhombeus.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

EMJAY said:


> wimple piranha?


 OMFG emjay. you have to be kidding......


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

I'd say a rhom or a spilo.


----------



## SharkAquarium (May 16, 2003)

The answer is quite obviously rhom, BUT think about the significance of keeping all these guys together, let alone getting the rhoms to spawn at the same time.







That is a pretty good accomplishment, IMO.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

YUP..GREAT JOB.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i say we wait till the fish gets bigger
if its a mix (rhom spilo) that would be rediculous

but at juvi stage its only guess

and frank thanks alot for updating your site and sharing all your knowledge with us


----------



## SharkAquarium (May 16, 2003)

It no guess. Those are rhoms.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Death in #'s Posted on Jul 25 2003, 01:46 AM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> and frank thanks alot for updating your site and sharing all your knowledge with us.


Thank you very much.







I'm adding characters to the fishes being compared with under S. sanchezi. If you follow it over the next few days, then you will get a pretty good idea why I think what I do. I remember a conversation I had with Woody Trout (yes that is a real name) in Ventura, California. He had mentioned to me he had some S. sanchezi approx. (year) 1968). He showed me the fish about I didn't make the connection because the fish looked like the fish he was selling before as a Red Snapping Tetra, which then, I used the Myers Piranha Book and it said the fish was S. spilopleura. This was before the hyaline edge and black band was the main distinctive character for S. spilopleura and few outside of sci community knew about it. Anyway, to make a long story short, I had kept that info in the back of my mind and when I began to update OPEFE, I came across S. sanchezi and read the citation which was put into OPEFE rather hastily and had many grammatical errors. During the last few days I have been reading the citation and making the corrections when I noticed some key words Gery used. And light bulb went off.

I feel by sure accident I may have discovered what the spiloCF is, though I'm not 100% yet.


----------



## Red Bellied Bad Ass (May 25, 2003)

If you got Rhoms to spawn in captivity that is a first







. Maybe having a mixed species tank was the secret. Many animals reproduce to try to "outbreed" the competition.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i think having a rather large tank is the secret to breeding rhoms and i would expect this to be a large tank and it has been done before 
dixon


----------



## elongatus (Feb 6, 2003)

Congrats George on your accomplishment









How large are the Rhoms. and what size tank are they in?


----------



## >spilopleura< (Jul 14, 2003)

yeah what size tank?
and lets see some pics!


----------

